# Pax Ignoring my text



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

I am at the point now where I try to text every pax their dropoff location before picking them up so that I won't get any bad rides.

I routinely get rides that take me way outside of the reward zone and/or away from home. Many times I have to dead mile 30 plus miles home or hope I can get a trip back on the way with Destination filter which doesn't always work

I have slept in my car more times than I am proud of because of this. Pax think drivers are employees when we are independent contractors and have to pay for ALL cost. If Uber tries to deactivate me for this I would take them straight to court because this is my only form of income

If I am outside of the reward zone, I am not getting the most profitable fares. The idea of a reward zone is flawed. If they paid a decent wage I wouldn't care to do this. I live in MD, work in DC. It rarely surges deep into VA or MD and no reward zone outside of small parts, so why would I want to be there voluntarily???. Driving outside of DC almost always results in a loss of money

When I text pax, half the time they don't even respond. I routinely cancel if I get no response within 3 minutes. I am wondering why pax don't respond since they obviously have their phones on them. 

Just curious if there is an issue with the app at times on the pax end, or pax feel entitled and ignore text, or they assume we the driver already know the dropoff b4 hand. What's the point of having pax type in their dropoff on the app only to hide that info from the driver?. This is rideshare, not traditional taxis.

A few months back, the minimum payout for a ride in my market was $3.00. Now it's $3.75 (Big Whoop). Basically you could take 5 minutes to get to pax address, wait 4 minutes since they have 5 minutes, drive them 2 miles, which can be as much as 15 minutes depending on location, and you would have made a grand total of $3.00 in almost half an hour. This job is really a joke


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Good luck, some have been deactivated for cancelling too many rides.

If I was a passenger I would not tell you my destination. So you could cancel on me?

If the job is that bad why do you do it? If this is your only source of income maybe its time to pursue a better gig. Not to be mean but you are the one who comes off as entitled.


----------



## tradedate (Nov 30, 2015)

You just described the Uber model. They are not set up with your best interests in mind. 

Nothing wrong with venting on the forum, but it sounds like you should look for a more suitable job since this doesn't work for you as a full time gig.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Good luck, some have been deactivated for cancelling too many rides.
> 
> If I was a passenger I would not tell you my destination. So you could cancel on me?
> 
> If the job is that bad why do you do it? If this is your only source of income maybe its time to pursue a better gig. Not to be mean but you are the one who comes off as entitled.


Entitled how?. I only work this job because I was laid off another job. This is rideshare not a taxi. You are paying half the price of a taxi yet getting better service without tipping a dime while a lot of drivers take the L, and you call me entitled?. Get out of here


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

tradedate said:


> You just described the Uber model. They are not set up with your best interests in mind.
> 
> Nothing wrong with venting on the forum, but it sounds like you should look for a more suitable job since this doesn't work for you as a full time gig.


I will keep working it the way I am (the profitable way) and if they deactivate me they will see me in court and it's really that simple. I work to get paid not be a charity case.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

The fact that they showed the address at first but later took it away is wrong in itself. This company keeps making changes that only benefits riders, hurts drivers


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> The fact that they showed the address at first but later took it away is wrong in itself. This company keeps making changes that only benefits riders, hurts drivers


They changed it because of people like you. None of us would take short fares if we had the choice.

Pax who ignore your text are smart.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> They changed it because of people like you. None of us would take short fares if we had the choice.
> 
> Pax who ignore your text are smart.


Besides, how am I supposed to get my self flying jet when y'all wont take short rides?

The sooner you take those short rides, the sooner I get my pilotless jet. When I fly overhead I will wave, promise.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I text every passenger that is going to take me 15 minutes + to drive to pick up. I'm not driving that far to end up with a minimum fare ride. I also cancel if they don't respond.

It's not just Uber passengers. I have friends that I am convinced text me, then throw their phone out the window. It's so irritating. My theory is that Android users are to blame. On an Android phone, the text notification appears briefly at the top of the screen, then disappears. I think many people just don't see the notification. On an iPhone it is more noticeable.

Then again, maybe people are just stupid and self absorbed. I've pulled right up to people and they haven't noticed, because their eyes were glued to their screens.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> They changed it because of people like you. None of us would take short fares if we had the choice.
> 
> Pax who ignore your text are smart.


We do have a choice: text the passenger and ask for their destination. If they don't respond, cancel.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> We do have a choice: text the passenger and ask for their destination. If they don't respond, cancel.


Edit

I read your other post, if someone is more than 15 minutes away, that is fine. I personally reject those pings but if you text the passenger that is fine.

But if for every single ping, you cancel if they dont tell you how long the fare is? Or you cancel every ping that isnt long enough Thats stupid and you will be deactivated soon enough for having a ridiculously high cancel rate.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

Apparently your doing what you have to do and like you said we are independent contractors so take that one step further and ask for an "out of area fee" when pax want to go to places that cause you loss of money, guaranteed there will be people that don't like that and may try and threaten you with contacting uber, that may be the opportune time to let them know your employment status that you do have the right to do this, good luck.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> They changed it because of people like you. None of us would take short fares if we had the choice.
> 
> Pax who ignore your text are smart.


Uh, I prefer short rides because of the promotion. Easy way to get my ride count up and they are profitable within the reward zone


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> I text every passenger that is going to take me 15 minutes + to drive to pick up. I'm not driving that far to end up with a minimum fare ride. I also cancel if they don't respond.
> 
> It's not just Uber passengers. I have friends that I am convinced text me, then throw their phone out the window. It's so irritating. My theory is that Android users are to blame. On an Android phone, the text notification appears briefly at the top of the screen, then disappears. I think many people just don't see the notification. On an iPhone it is more noticeable.
> 
> Then again, maybe people are just stupid and self absorbed. I've pulled right up to people and they haven't noticed, because their eyes were glued to their screens.


I send two separate messages seconds apart. I don't buy that explanation. Sometimes when I call pax also it goes straight to voicemail, smh. Annoying


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Edit
> 
> I read your other post, if someone is more than 15 minutes away, that is fine. I personally reject those pings but if you text the passenger that is fine.
> 
> But if for every single ping, you cancel if they dont tell you how long the fare is? Or you cancel every ping that isnt long enough Thats stupid and you will be deactivated soon enough for having a ridiculously high cancel rate.


Did you even read my post?. That's not why I ask for the address at all


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Ringo said:


> Apparently your doing what you have to do and like you said we are independent contractors so take that one step further and ask for an "out of area fee" when pax want to go to places that cause you loss of money, guaranteed there will be people that don't like that and may try and threaten you with contacting uber, that may be the opportune time to let them know your employment status that you do have the right to do this, good luck.


That will result in automatic one star and possible complaint to Uber as well as possible argument/disgusted pax. Why risk all that when I can just simply cancel if they refuse to give address?. I assume they are ignoring a question that's obviously of importance to the driver so I don't care to pick that particular rider up even if it ended up being a good ride. I don't go to work with a gambling mindset.

If I was a pax paying half the price of a taxi, I would gladly give driver the address (especially considering as a pax, I have no knowledge of the drivers perspective/situation) and simply move on to the next driver if the other cancels.

Most pax I come across assume driver sees dropoff address because they put it in the app, smh. The pax time is being wasted not mine I got all day they don't a lot of times considering many pax have appointments, flights, work, etc

My car doesn't move until I get address plain and simple. I just camp out and play on my phone until I get a ride worth taking. Many times when pax cancel or I cancel after they refuse to give up address, I am blessed with a surge, LMFAO. This job is one big game. Suckers finish last


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> If the job is that bad why do you do it?


There it is. I was just waiting for the first shill to say that, I just didn't expect it to be the first comment. MAN, Uber is spending lots of money filling this site with its people to reply this way.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Kalee said:


> There it is. I was just waiting for the first shill to say that, I just didn't expect it to be the first comment. MAN, Uber is spending lots of money filing this site with its people to reply this way.


That's it, call everyone who doesn't agree with you a shill, lol. I know all about how Uber treats drivers like crap, I am one. You know what I did? I went and got a real job and drive surges when I have free time.

His comment was they cannot do that because "this is my only source of income" sounds like the complaint of someone who doesn't understand the difference between an employee and an independent contractor.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

BWC38 said:


> Entitled how?. I only work this job because I was laid off another job. This is rideshare not a taxi. You are paying half the price of a taxi yet getting better service without tipping a dime while a lot of drivers take the L, and you call me entitled?. Get out of here


"Half the price of a taxi yet getting better service." LoL! Where's the better service foo? You're texting every rider asking for their destination and not moving until they answer you. This gig ain't for you. Some of your riders might be entitled, yeah, but clearly you most certainly are entitled.



BWC38 said:


> I will keep working it the way I am (the profitable way) and if they deactivate me they will see me in court and it's really that simple. I work to get paid not be a charity case.


You must be one of those young bucks who think court is the answer. Tell me what will you do during the 12 months while your case is waiting to get in front of a judge? Sit on your behind or get a job!?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> You must be one of those young bucks who think court is the answer. Tell me what will you do during the 12 months while your case is waiting to get in front of a judge? Sit on your behind or get a job!?


We are known as the "Gimme Gimme" generation


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> That's it, call everyone who doesn't agree with you a shill, lol. I know all about how Uber treats drivers like crap, I am one. You know what I did? I went and got a real job and drive surges when I have free time.
> 
> His comment was they cannot do that because "this is my only source of income" sounds like the complaint of someone who doesn't understand the difference between an employee and an independent contractor.


If drivers unionized and then went on strike, I'm relatively certain that you would be a scab.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> They changed it because of people like you. None of us would take short fares if we had the choice.
> 
> Pax who ignore your text are smart.


I'm not sure about smart, but they're not stupid. Maybe they've learned from a past mistake. If Uber would charge a fare price to pay drivers a decent wage, drivers wouldn't be compelled to try and cherry pick rides


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Kalee said:


> If drivers unionized and then went on strike, I'm relatively certain that you would be a scab.


Yeah and how is the Uber unionization effort working out? The more people like you whine and threaten to quit, more fares for people like myself who drive when its profitable and make money elsewhere when it is not..


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Yeah and how is the Uber unionization effort working out? The more people like you whine and threaten to quit, more fares for people like myself who drive when its profitable and make money elsewhere whenp it is not..


Thank you for proving my point ... you definitely have the mentality of a scab.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Kalee said:


> Thank you for proving my point ... you definitely have the mentality of a scab.


Im sorry Uber isnt working out for you. Maybe try something else?


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

There is a possibility that your text may not be going through in a timely manner. I've had people send me texts, that I can clearly see on their phone, but I don't receive it. Other times I'll get it a few hours later, or a few times a couple of days. 

Another possibility is riders have figured out that drivers are cherry picking so they wont give you the info. 

And yet another possibity to consider......The rider may not know that the driver can't see the destination, so they think why is he asking me this, and ignoring it. I've had people who can't believe that we can't see the destination "because I put the destination in the app."


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Uber Driver 007 said:


> "Half the price of a taxi yet getting better service." LoL! Where's the better service foo? You're texting every rider asking for their destination and not moving until they answer you. This gig ain't for you. Some of your riders might be entitled, yeah, but clearly you most certainly are entitled.
> 
> You must be one of those young bucks who think court is the answer. Tell me what will you do during the 12 months while your case is waiting to get in front of a judge? Sit on your behind or get a job!?


I'm entitled to make a living. Uber regular rates is poverty wages. I already have a job remember?


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> And yet another possibity to consider......The rider may not know that the driver can't see the destination, so they think why is he asking me this, and ignoring it."


That's illogical and those pax deserve to get canceled on


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Kalee said:


> If drivers unionized and then went on strike, I'm relatively certain that you would be a scab.


All the smart drivers would be. Less drivers = more profit.

It's a dog-eat-dog world, hustlers get paid.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> That's illogical and those pax deserve to get canceled on


Its smart


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

don't be such a diva. Why fuss when the passenger ignore your text . Load them and transport.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

If I call a pax, and they do t answer, they get the following text....

If you don't answer your phone, I can't pick you up.

I call again. No answer? I cancel the ride. I'm not calling to see where they are going. I'm calling because there is logistics issue.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

unPat said:


> don't be such a diva. Why fuss when the passenger ignore your text . Load them and transport.


Nope


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

unPat said:


> don't be such a diva. Why fuss when the passenger ignore your text . Load them and transport.


He will be gone soon


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> Good luck, some have been deactivated for cancelling too many rides.
> 
> If I was a passenger I would not tell you my destination. So you could cancel on me?
> 
> If the job is that bad why do you do it? If this is your only source of income maybe its time to pursue a better gig. Not to be mean but you are the one who comes off as entitled.


If the destination doesn't work for me I'll cancel when I meet you anyway. I won't start the trip without knowing it. You'll just waste MORE time.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

> You must be one of those young bucks who think court is the answer. Tell me what will you do during the 12 months while your case is waiting to get in front of a judge?


AND, that ain't the half of it. You'll either spend $10k or more, UP FRONT, to even get in front of a judge - or try to do it yourself and get laughed right outta the court room. 
My advice, do what you do for as long as you can ... but in the meantime, start shopping for a job you can and will do; because your days with Uber are limited. Nobody knows when you'll be deactivated, but you will - at the whim of the Uber-gods.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> AND, that ain't the half of it. You'll either spend $10k or more, UP FRONT, to even get in front of a judge - or try to do it yourself and get laughed right outta the court room.
> My advice, do what you do for as long as you can ... but in the meantime, start shopping for a job you can and will do; because your days with Uber are limited. Nobody knows when you'll be deactivated, but you will - at the whim of the Uber-gods.


They have to have a reason to deactivate you


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> They have to have a reason to deactivate you


Cancelling rides IS a reason for deactivation. Now we all cancel rides, but I would love to hear you explain to the outsourced customer service reps in India how you cancel so many trips because passengers wont text you back.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Cherry picking rides and its the riders fault for not texting you back. I hope you get deactivated.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

BWC38 I always laugh when someone says I'll take them to court. That's a person who has no understanding of the difficulties involved in mounting a successful lawsuit. Posture and talk tough on the internet, all you like. No idea how long you've been driving but it's hard to imagine how you are making money when you cancel so many calls and I can only imagine where your ratings would go if you ask everyone where they are going in advance. I'm not worried about you though because I hate Uber and want to see them fail and you are doing your best to help make that happen, not sure how long you'll be able to keep it up though, they will clip you sooner or later.


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

The only problem with this thought is that you will never see Uber in court because by signing up as a driver you have agreed to arbitration which means you're going to lose


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

garyk said:


> The only problem with this thought is that you will never see Uber in court because by signing up as a driver you have agreed to arbitration which means you're going to lose


Some of us have opted out of arbitration as you had the right to do so. Even then, taking someone to court with a chance of winning is not as easy as people make it out to be.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Cancelling rides IS a reason for deactivation. Now we all cancel rides, but I would love to hear you explain to the outsourced customer service reps in India how you cancel so many trips because passengers wont text you back.


Sure. Would have no problem explaining to them how flawed their system is. Would practically force them to re-activate my account. They don't tell you a specific cut off number, so basically they randomly deactivate people and I'm not having none of that. All the smart drivers I know do the same thing it's Ubers flawed system that forces drivers to do this


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

UberLou said:


> Cherry picking rides and its the riders fault for not texting you back. I hope you get deactivated.


You hope someone loses their job so they can't make a living?. Pure idiot


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> BWC38No idea how long you've been driving but it's hard to imagine how you are making money when you cancel so many calls and I can only imagine where your ratings would go if you ask everyone where they are going in advance.


I don't give a crap about my rating just as long as it's high enough to keep using the app. By texting pax address I am putting myself in the best situation to succeed with this gig period. It's common sense


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If the destination doesn't work for me I'll cancel when I meet you anyway. I won't start the trip without knowing it. You'll just waste MORE time.


You can start the trip and still cancel it without the rider being billed and without them being able to rate you.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> You can start the trip and still cancel it without the rider being billed and without them being able to rate you.


HOW


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Tap on that little clipboarc thing and hit Cancel ride.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Tap on that little clipboarc thing and hit Cancel ride.


A message shows up saying ride in progress. Won't allow me to cancel while on a trip that already started


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> A message shows up saying ride in progress. Won't allow me to cancel while on a trip that already started


Did you start to move?


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> That will result in automatic one star and possible complaint to Uber as well as possible argument/disgusted pax. Why risk all that when I can just simply cancel if they refuse to give address?. I assume they are ignoring a question that's obviously of importance to the driver so I don't care to pick that particular rider up even if it ended up being a good ride. I don't go to work with a gambling mindset.
> If I was a pax paying half the price of a taxi, I would gladly give driver the address (especially considering as a pax, I have no knowledge of the drivers perspective/situation) and simply move on to the next driver if the other cancels.
> Most pax I come across assume driver sees dropoff address because they put it in the app, smh. The pax time is being wasted not mine I got all day they don't a lot of times considering many pax have appointments, flights, work, etc
> My car doesn't move until I get address plain and simple. I just camp out and play on my phone until I get a ride worth taking. Many times when pax cancel or I cancel after they refuse to give up address, I am blessed with a surge, LMFAO. This job is one big game. Suckers finish last


How long have you been driving for Uber?

. . . drivers on this website agree with the premise of pax getting cheap rides, so in exchange we should get more power over whether-or-not it's worth our time and use of our primary business asset . . . but, the _reality_ is the investors and company administrators in-and-for Uber are focused on maximizing _*their*_ profits and Return On Investment.

As for suing, you can call ANY law office (free consultation) and they will tell you straight-up that that scenario would have zero chance of playing out.

You will be deactivated very soon (unless by dumb-luck there's a glitch in the software and you're given a "by").


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

circle1 said:


> How long have you been driving for Uber?
> 
> . . . drivers on this website agree with the premise of pax getting cheap rides, so in exchange we should get more power over whether-or-not it's worth our time and use of our primary business asset . . . but, the _reality_ is the investors and company administrators in-and-for Uber are focused on maximizing _*their*_ profits and Return On Investment.
> 
> ...


No I wont


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

BWC38 said:


> You hope someone loses their job so they can't make a living?. Pure idiot


Someone that is doing it wrong? Absoluteley! We should not be calling riders in advance for their destination and then cancelling. You are setting up your fellow drivers up for failure because we have to come from further distances to get the rider (Since you were the closest) and then deal with them being pissed off their last driver canceled on them.

If you choose to do this job to make a "living", that's right it is a choice, then do it right or move on. I am tired of drivers trying to justify doing things crooked. Email Uber support and ask them if we should contact riders for their destination ahead of time, go ahead I will wait.......


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

UberLou said:


> Someone that is doing it wrong? Absoluteley! We should not be calling riders in advance for their destination and then cancelling. You are setting up your fellow drivers up for failure because we have to come from further distances to get the rider (Since you were the closest) and then deal with them being pissed off their last driver canceled on them.
> 
> If you choose to do this job to make a "living", that's right it is a choice, then do it right or move on. I am tired of drivers trying to justify doing things crooked. Email Uber support and ask them if we should contact riders for their destination ahead of time, go ahead I will wait.......


You work how you want to work and I work how I want to work. Why have an option to call/text pax if we are not allowed to cummunicate basic info with them?. Like I said, they showed the address b4


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

Go try and contract with your local taxi service and tell the taxi company that you're going to drive away from anybody who is going under $10 and see how long you last as a contractor. Short rides are a part of the job and that's why Uber does not let you see the destination. The reason they give you contact information is because sometimes it's difficult to find customers because of the way the software works and they're well aware of that. All you're doing by contacting customers finding out their destination and canceling if it's short is making things more difficult for everyone else. Can you imagine what a mess this would be if everybody called the customer and asked where they were going. There would be no customers and no one would have any work. If you don't like how this works just quit and let people who are enjoying themselves continue doing this


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

garyk said:


> Go try and contract with your local taxi service and tell the taxi company that you're going to drive away from anybody who is going under $10 and see how long you last as a contractor. Short rides are a part of the job and that's why Uber does not let you see the destination. The reason they give you contact information is because sometimes it's difficult to find customers because of the way the software works and they're well aware of that. All you're doing by contacting customers finding out their destination and canceling if it's short is making things more difficult for everyone else. Can you imagine what a mess this would be if everybody called the customer and asked where they were going. There would be no customers and no one would have any work. If you don't like how this works just quit and let people who are enjoying themselves continue doing this


THIS^^^^


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> You work how you want to work and I work how I want to work. Why have an option to call/text pax if we are not allowed to cummunicate basic info with them?. Like I said, they showed the address b4


Lol they didnt put the option so you could cancel on Pax who are not driving far enough for your liking.


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Someone that is doing it wrong? Absoluteley! We should not be calling riders in advance for their destination and then cancelling. You are setting up your fellow drivers up for failure because we have to come from further distances to get the rider (Since you were the closest) and then deal with them being pissed off their last driver canceled on them.
> 
> If you choose to do this job to make a "living", that's right it is a choice, then do it right or move on. I am tired of drivers trying to justify doing things crooked. Email Uber support and ask them if we should contact riders for their destination ahead of time, go ahead I will wait.......


Although I don't agree with or contact the PAX to find out where they are going. I don't believe in many cases that the closet driver is getting the ping. Especially lately when i get Pings 25 minutes away. I don't except those and if I can I check the rider app and see quite a few drivers way closer then me.


----------



## tone17 (Sep 9, 2016)

PTUber said:


> Although I don't agree with or contact the PAX to find out where they are going. I don't believe in many cases that the closet driver is getting the ping. Especially lately when i get Pings 25 minutes away. I don't except those and if I can I check the rider app and see quite a few drivers way closer then me.


The nearest does not always get the ping. Today I had a guy who needed another monitor for a convention. I took him to Best Buy. He asked if he would be able to get another uber quickly I said you should but I will pull in the shade and if I don't get a quick ping I will be there when he got out. I did not get a ping. He came out. Got on his phone and requested. 5 minutes later a different Uber pulled up and gave him a ride. I was less than 50 ft away.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

BWC38 said:


> I am at the point now where I try to text every pax their dropoff location before picking them up so that I won't get any bad rides.
> 
> I routinely get rides that take me way outside of the reward zone and/or away from home. Many times I have to dead mile 30 plus miles home or hope I can get a trip back on the way with Destination filter which doesn't always work
> 
> ...


I do the same thing..then i turn on lift and let them cancel...lol


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

garyk said:


> Go try and contract with your local taxi service and tell the taxi company that you're going to drive away from anybody who is going under $10 and see how long you last as a contractor. Short rides are a part of the job and that's why Uber does not let you see the destination. The reason they give you contact information is because sometimes it's difficult to find customers because of the way the software works and they're well aware of that. All you're doing by contacting customers finding out their destination and canceling if it's short is making things more difficult for everyone else. Can you imagine what a mess this would be if everybody called the customer and asked where they were going. There would be no customers and no one would have any work. If you don't like how this works just quit and let people who are enjoying themselves continue doing this


I PREFER short rides so I can easily get my ride count up for the promotion and so I stay within the reward zone. It's like you haven't read a thing I have posted


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Lol they didnt put the option so you could cancel on Pax who are not driving far enough for your liking.


Another idiot that hasn't been reading. I hate to use that word but at this point I can't help it


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't give a s*** if you prefer short rides or long rides calling the customer to find out where they're going is against the contract you signed so just quit and make things easier for every other driver in your area


----------



## Leons (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> I text every passenger that is going to take me 15 minutes + to drive to pick up. I'm not driving that far to end up with a minimum fare ride. I also cancel if they don't respond.
> 
> It's not just Uber passengers. I have friends that I am convinced text me, then throw their phone out the window. It's so irritating. My theory is that Android users are to blame. On an Android phone, the text notification appears briefly at the top of the screen, then disappears. I think many people just don't see the notification. On an iPhone it is more noticeable.
> 
> Then again, maybe people are just stupid and self absorbed. I've pulled right up to people and they haven't noticed, because their eyes were glued to their screens.


You should never accept at 10+ minutes for the reasons you stated.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

garyk said:


> I don't give a s*** if you prefer short rides or long rides calling the customer to find out where they're going is against the contract you signed so just quit and make things easier for every other driver in your area


Please post a screenshot of the contract you accepted that states that, otherwise you are and uber slave/parrot or on their payroll.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

PTUber said:


> Although I don't agree with or contact the PAX to find out where they are going. I don't believe in many cases that the closet driver is getting the ping. Especially lately when i get Pings 25 minutes away. I don't except those and if I can I check the rider app and see quite a few drivers way closer then me.


Those are Ghost Cars, Uber is notorious for Ghost Cars.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

UberxGTA said:


> Please post a screenshot of the contract you accepted that states that, otherwise you are and uber slave/parrot or on their payroll.


Post a screen shot that says you can call ahead for the destination. Email support and ask specifically and post the answer.


----------



## ubernoob48193 (Feb 22, 2016)

Enable "I am deaf, and hard of hearing", and then for your text, send them "Hello, I just want to confirm, are you headed to [some random address (I typically prefer an Addy outside of the profit zone, so if they say yes, then it's an automatic cancel)]. I guarantee they will send you thier destination 9 out of 10.

If the address is a shitty fare, then text "omg having car troubles blah blah blah, please cancel, because uber will penalize me blah blah. There will be another uber driver shortly (because there will be other boy scout uber drivers like in this thread)" >>> ??? >>> profit


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Post a screen shot that says you can call ahead for the destination. Email support and ask specifically and post the answer.


OBVIOUSLY there isn't because as an Independent Contractor and NOT an employee I don't need Uber's permission to act as one and call a pax. Responding to a post NOT directed at you in the manner you did confirms YOU are yet another Uber TROLL.
Thanks for outing yourself.
All drivers should put you on IGNORE.


----------



## ubernoob48193 (Feb 22, 2016)

I am convinced all the "omg that is so wrong" people here are either undercover cab drivers, uber employees, or old people who drive uber part time


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> You work how you want to work and I work how I want to work. Why have an option to call/text pax if we are not allowed to cummunicate basic info with them?. Like I said, they showed the address b4


Actually the option to call is in case there is an issue or you can't find them. If you read the uber terms of use agreement, which clearly you have not, you will discover that doing what you do is against the rules and you will be deactivated. But by all means, keep telling yourself what you want to hear and see how that works out for you.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

UberxGTA said:


> OBVIOUSLY there isn't because as an Independent Contractor and NOT an employee I don't need Uber's permission to act as one and call a pax. Responding to a post NOT directed at you in the manner you did confirms YOU are yet another Uber TROLL.
> Thanks for outing yourself.
> All drivers should put you on IGNORE.


I disagree with you and I am a Troll, I love it. Go ahead and take shots at people that have integrity. Just remember Karma is watching and you will get yours.

You don't have to like them but you live by the rules or you die by them. You don't work them to your benefit and screw everyone else. That includes the "Fellow Drivers" you tell to ignore me. You outed yourself as a crooked shysta!


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

ubernoob48193 said:


> Enable "I am deaf, and hard of hearing", and then for your text, send them "Hello, I just want to confirm, are you headed to [some random address (I typically prefer an Addy outside of the profit zone, so if they say yes, then it's an automatic cancel)]. I guarantee they will send you thier destination 9 out of 10.
> 
> If the address is a shitty fare, then text "omg having car troubles blah blah blah, please cancel, because uber will penalize me blah blah. There will be another uber driver shortly (because there will be other boy scout uber drivers like in this thread)" >>> ??? >>> profit


Crooked, Crooked, Crooked


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Ringo said:


> Apparently your doing what you have to do and like you said we are independent contractors so take that one step further and ask for an "out of area fee" when pax want to go to places that cause you loss of money, guaranteed there will be people that don't like that and may try and threaten you with contacting uber, that may be the opportune time to let them know your employment status that you do have the right to do this, good luck.


Also, apparently Uber has written in the fine print that we are free to negotiate with PAX - which absolves them of the price fixing issue, but includes us in their price warfare. So, there should be no reason that a driver couldn't contact the PAX and negotiate a fair fare.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ubernoob48193 said:


> I am convinced all the "omg that is so wrong" people here are either undercover cab drivers, uber employees, or old people who drive uber part time


Or just decent people who play the game and take the fares from a reasonable ping distance that are not pool. Sucks you guys waste time waiting for Pax to text you back lol.

You sound like a high school girl waiting by your phone (will he text me back???)


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

rocksteady said:


> I'm not sure about smart, but they're not stupid. Maybe they've learned from a past mistake. If Uber would charge a fare price to pay drivers a decent wage, drivers wouldn't be compelled to try and cherry pick rides


Uber DGAF about drivers in the least because they believe they will be able to be 100% driver-less soon. It is tilting at windmills to think you'll have any effect upon Uber as far as negotiations. Their current business model is to generate as many drivers as possible to churn out suckers. The only way to drive for them for any amount of time is to have an exit strategy. For instance, you'd make more money and have benefits working for Starbucks, and then go to school whether college or a trade. Don't waste your time trying to understand Uber.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

melusine3 said:


> Also, apparently Uber has written in the fine print that we are free to negotiate with PAX - which absolves them of the price fixing issue, but includes us in their price warfare. So, there should be no reason that a driver couldn't contact the PAX and negotiate a fair fare.


Apparently? Did you pull that one out of your bum? Uber sets the price. Period.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

ubernoob48193 said:


> Enable "I am deaf, and hard of hearing", and then for your text, send them "Hello, I just want to confirm, are you headed to [some random address (I typically prefer an Addy outside of the profit zone, so if they say yes, then it's an automatic cancel)]. I guarantee they will send you thier destination 9 out of 10.
> 
> If the address is a shitty fare, then text "omg having car troubles blah blah blah, please cancel, because uber will penalize me blah blah. There will be another uber driver shortly (because there will be other boy scout uber drivers like in this thread)" >>> ??? >>> profit


And hopefully sheister TNC drivers will be weeded out sooner rather then later. You lie, play the pity me card, manipulate and call drivers who do the right thing Boy Scouts? Like there is something wrong with that? Smh


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Greguzzi said:


> Did you start to move?


I'm understanding now (do this BEFORE you move?)! I had one instance where the PAX lived in a new development with winding, twisting "streets" and thought he could guide me to his destination by my going to the pin. Which I did, but it turned out to be the street over. What I didn't realize at the time (I was new) was that unless a person zeroes in on their location, when they drop the pin it can be anywhere up to 1/4 mile away. In this case, it was a street over, but trying to get to his destination was impossible because he was trying to direct me based upon his GPS app which I suspect was a different one than the one I was using (I'm guessing). Anyway, he refused to give me his actual address even though I felt confident I would be able to find him, but he insisted he could direct me. Since he wasn't successful, so his wife took over and she was even more confusing. The development had extremely poor lighting and hard to see street signs. I realized this was going to be a one star ride, so I just cancelled. As a result of this, Uber cautioned me that it was considered unprofessional to cancel (a trip in progress I guess).

Moving forward a couple of months and I'm called to a gated community. I easily found the home and waited. Four minutes and 45 seconds later the A$$holes strolled out to the car - you likely know the type, speaking of rude and dismissive. They had me drive them 1/2 mile to a nearby restaurant. lol. Since then, I avoid that type of passenger by waiting 3 minutes and then cancel and bugging out. However, knowing that I can start the trip, but not move, I can see the destination and if it's not worth the time, I can and will cancel. Brilliant.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

tone17 said:


> The nearest does not always get the ping. Today I had a guy who needed another monitor for a convention. I took him to Best Buy. He asked if he would be able to get another uber quickly I said you should but I will pull in the shade and if I don't get a quick ping I will be there when he got out. I did not get a ping. He came out. Got on his phone and requested. 5 minutes later a different Uber pulled up and gave him a ride. I was less than 50 ft away.


I have suspected for a while that Uber (and Lyft) sends pings to newer drivers to give them the false impression that they will actually make a lot of money doing this and cut ties to any other employment they may have. I had Lyft try to send me clear across town about 20 miles. I was in an unfamiliar area and having difficulty finding my way out, when I pulled over and cancelled. I then looked at the passenger app and saw there were PLENTY of drivers between myself and that ride. There's no logic to it.

Also, in another forum, an experienced driver stated he had a new driver approach him for help with the app. New driver had surge, where experienced driver had NONE! In the same location.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> Apparently? Did you pull that one out of your bum? Uber sets the price. Period.


Nope, I didn't. I read recently that was one way they were able to include drivers in the lawsuit "price-fixing" between Uber and the drivers. As if the drivers DO have a say, but it is out there somewhere. But I'm "ignoring" you for being crass.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

UberxGTA said:


> Please post a screenshot of the contract you accepted that states that, otherwise you are and uber slave/parrot or on their payroll.


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> And hopefully sheister TNC drivers will be weeded out sooner rather then later. You lie, play the pity me card, manipulate and call drivers who do the right thing Boy Scouts? Like there is something wrong with that? Smh


Bothers me to no end. The "Uber doesnt pay me enough so I am going to take it out on all passengers, even the ones kind to me." Driver


----------



## ubernoob48193 (Feb 22, 2016)

The floor is getting a bit slippery from all these tears.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

ubernoob48193 said:


> The floor is getting a bit slippery from all these tears.


The roads will be clearer when you are deactivated.


----------



## Xoxojaredxoxo (Oct 7, 2016)

Regardless if I have to wait 12 months I'd still take them to court if something bad were to seriously happen I'm. It. Greedy person you have some good days and bad but if I was attacked or my car seriously damaged I'm looking more for just a quick fix. If a woman can sue McDonald's for too hot coffee I'm sure I can get my justice from uber


----------



## ubernoob48193 (Feb 22, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> The roads will be clearer when you are deactivated.


Cabbie will rise again!


----------



## ubernoob48193 (Feb 22, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> The roads will be clearer when you are deactivated.


How's your '14 Aveo with 143,000 miles holding up? Taking all those people up the street to Wal-Mart must be taking its toll


----------



## ubernoob48193 (Feb 22, 2016)

But yeah, I work the airport primarily. And I'm only a "shiester" when using destination filter trying to find a ride back to the airport. I'm trying to make money, **** bullshit rides. The eagle scouts and rookie drivers can have them.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Post a screen shot that says you can call ahead for the destination. Email support and ask specifically and post the answer.


This is from a while back, but here you go.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> This is from a while back, but here you go.
> 
> View attachment 67223


That is not a response from Uber, you or someone else added to that dialogue. They would NEVER say tell the rider to cancel if you cannot take them.

Nice try, I'm calling BS!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberLou said:


> That is not a response from Uber, you or someone else added to that dialogue. They would NEVER say tell the rider to cancel if you cannot take them.
> 
> Nice try, I'm calling BS!


It took 17 emails to get to where they said that but it IS what they said. Believe or don't.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

garyk said:


> I don't give a s*** if you prefer short rides or long rides calling the customer to find out where they're going is against the contract you signed so just quit and make things easier for every other driver in your area


Prove its "against the contract"


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> Actually the option to call is in case there is an issue or you can't find them. If you read the uber terms of use agreement, which clearly you have not, you will discover that doing what you do is against the rules and you will be deactivated. But by all means, keep telling yourself what you want to hear and see how that works out for you.


I have been doing it long enough without deactivation or threat of being deactivated but keep being a Good boy/girl that plays by the "rules". Might even get a trophy at the end, smh


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

. You shall not contact any Users or use any User’s personal data for any reason other than for the purposes of fulfilling 
Transportation Services. 
As soon as you call and cancel you are not providing a transportation service thus you are in violation of your contract.
So there... Nyaaa nyaaa boo Boo


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

melusine3 said:


> Uber DGAF about drivers in the least because they believe they will be able to be 100% driver-less soon. It is tilting at windmills to think you'll have any effect upon Uber as far as negotiations. Their current business model is to generate as many drivers as possible to churn out suckers. The only way to drive for them for any amount of time is to have an exit strategy. For instance, you'd make more money and have benefits working for Starbucks, and then go to school whether college or a trade. Don't waste your time trying to understand Uber.


 You're preaching to the choir. You replied to a reply of mine out of context. I'm not under any delusion that Uber is going to pay their drivers better. I was speaking only to a situation of cause and effect. Cause: Uber's shit rates. Effect: drivers screening and cherry picking rides. To affect the effect requires a change to the cause. That's all. Go criticize someone who disagrees with you.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> I have been doing it long enough without deactivation or threat of being deactivated but keep being a Good boy/girl that plays by the "rules". Might even get a trophy at the end, smh


People like you are what is wrong with the world today. Smh


----------



## ubernoob48193 (Feb 22, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> People like you are what is wrong with the world today. Smh


I'm in a PhD program for applied sociology, and I promise that you, and most people, have not a single clue what's going on with the world hahaha


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

ubernoob48193 said:


> I'm in a PhD program for applied sociology, and I promise that you, and most people, have not a single clue what's going on with the world hahaha


Why in the 9000 names of God with a PhD in applied sociology be hanging out on these forums


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Remember....when you hear people complaining about the state of the world today.....and people tell you that you have no idea what's going on.......

It's people like Mr. Ph.D. Here who got us to this place. Of course, they know better than the rest of you. Just ask them.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

ubernoob48193 said:


> I'm in a PhD program for applied sociology, and I promise that you, and most people, have not a single clue what's going on with the world hahaha


I GURANTEE that you have not a single clue what I know about the world. Why would a PhD student use the word PROMISE in the context you did? It makes me DOUBT the level of education you claim. Upon reviewing your past posts, your character, or lack there of, is blatantly obvious. Applied sociology has the aim to produce positive social change through active intervention. Your contributions to this forum do not reflect that approach. Your just angry you got deactivated, but I assure you, it couldn't have happened to a more deserving person.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

garyk said:


> Why in the 9000 names of God with a PhD in applied sociology be hanging out on these forums


A sad attempt trying to validate himself of course.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BWC38 said:


> I am at the point now where I try to text every pax their dropoff location before picking them up so that I won't get any bad rides.
> 
> I routinely get rides that take me way outside of the reward zone and/or away from home. Many times I have to dead mile 30 plus miles home or hope I can get a trip back on the way with Destination filter which doesn't always work
> 
> ...


If they paid a decent wage.
Key words.
If they paid a decent wage,games would not be needed.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Today I was 8 trips away from making Gold. When I needed just one more trip, I text pax for address and they give me some weird response, so I sent another text asking if they were staying in the area. They ignored that text.

Taking a chance, I drive to them. They get in my car and I ask them where they are going. Turns out they would of took me over an hour away from home when I was already half an hour away from home and ready to call it a night, so I tell them I can't take the ride. They immediately curse me out. The next ride I got was just a few miles but gives me the last trip I needed for Gold

Sucker drivers would of took the ride I declined then would have to dead mile home or rely on destination filter which is no guarantee to get you close to home, smh. Wasn't even a surge. Only people losing out is the pax when they ignore text. I don't get the logic behind it. They are asking for trouble by not responding to the drivers text.

As an independent contractor I have to look out for myself. Pax don't get it.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

BWC38 said:


> Today I was 8 trips away from making Gold. When I needed just one more trip, I text pax for address and they give me some weird response, so I sent another text asking if they were staying in the area. They ignored that text.
> 
> Taking a chance, I drive to them. They get in my car and I ask them where they are going. Turns out they would of took me over an hour away from home when I was already half an hour away from home and ready to call it a night, so I tell them I can't take the ride. They immediately curse me out. The next ride I got was just a few miles but gives me the last trip I needed for Gold
> 
> Sucker drivers would of took the ride I declined then would have to dead mile home or rely on destination filter which is no guarantee to get you close to home, smh. Wasn't even a surge. Only people losing out is the pax when they ignore text. I don't get the logic behind it. They are asking for trouble by not responding to the drivers text


Hopefully they dont report you. You had no reason to cancel.

And you lose too because you used dead miles picking up a pax you werent going to drive then cancelled the trip. Waste of time and you lose money in the process.

You drive in DC? I bet he waited five minutes for another driver, no skin off his back.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Hopefully they dont report you. You had no reason to cancel.
> 
> And you lose too because you used dead miles picking up a pax you werent going to drive then cancelled the trip. Waste of time and you lose money in the process.
> 
> You drive in DC? I bet he waited five minutes for another driver, no skin off his back.


I drove just a few minutes, less than a mile. Not much of a loss. I thought pax couldn't rate or report a driver if the trip never began?. I should have the right to decline a trip

I didn't lose any money. I made my money and goal for the night/week. Taking that trip would of just put me opposite of home. A trip like that with no surge or boost is not worth it.

I have struggled in the past getting rides leading me close to home late nights. Why should I have to put dead miles on my ride, or worse, camp out in my car until I can get one, just to make entitled pax happy?.

I work in the DMV but the boost rewards are mainly in DC. This incident took place in Arlington which I don't mind driving in. Outside of that I want no part of VA because it's too far from where I live plus no rewards

I don't care how long they have to wait for a ride just like they don't care about the crap wages drivers have to deal with. It feels like I am doing pax a favor when I take non surge/boost fares


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

All the customer has to do is send an email to Uber saying that the first driver who accepted the ride showed up and cancel based on destination that's enough to get you fired


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

garyk said:


> All the customer has to do is send an email to Uber saying that the first driver who accepted the ride showed up and cancel based on destination that's enough to get you fired


Prove it


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

Why don't you send them an email telling them what you're doing and see if it's ok


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

garyk said:


> Why don't you send them an email telling them what you're doing and see if it's ok


One person already proved it's ok for drivers to send pax text asking for address. It's the pax fault for not responding. Can't force drivers to take rides especially when it negatively effects drivers


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

garyk said:


> Why in the 9000 names of God with a PhD in applied sociology be hanging out on these forums


They're entertaining?


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

BWC38 said:


> They have to have a reason to deactivate you


That is so wrong I am laughing so hard I choked on my coffee......you are an independent contractor.....the contract you agreed to is an At Will contract what that means is for ANY reason at ANY time the parent company Uber can terminate the contract.....plain and simple good luck in court


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

garyk said:


> All the customer has to do is send an email to Uber saying that the first driver who accepted the ride showed up and cancel based on destination that's enough to get you fired


Then he can just tell Uber he would've been driving more hours than was legal if he'd taken a long trip like that one. Even if they only show a couple of hours ubering, they have no way to know what other driving he was doing that day (I have done uber after delivering pizza for hours for instance). He can even say that's why he texted, because he knew he didn't want to break the law.

This puts them in the position of deactivating a driver for NOT doing something illegal. They won't want that.


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

Ummm... As far as I know there is no legal maximum hours for a not commercially licensed driver.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

unPat said:


> don't be such a diva. Why fuss when the passenger ignore your text . Load them and transport.


As long as it doesn't take me too far from reward zone or home I don't mind. Doing 15-20 rides a day, there is slight chance someone will take me outside those areas. I will never go to Dulles or Bwi airport again because it's not worth it to me.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> That is so wrong I am laughing so hard I choked on my coffee......you are an independent contractor.....the contract you agreed to is an At Will contract what that means is for ANY reason at ANY time the parent company Uber can terminate the contract.....plain and simple good luck in court


Why no unemployment if that's the case?. That's why Uber is in court right now because the way they are conducting business is simply not right


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

garyk said:


> All the customer has to do is send an email to Uber saying that the first driver who accepted the ride showed up and cancel based on destination that's enough to get you fired


No it.isnt. many peolle on this board do it all the time.


----------



## ÜberWitch (Oct 18, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> They changed it because of people like you. None of us would take short fares if we had the choice.
> 
> Pax who ignore your text are smart.


*****


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

BWC38 said:


> I am at the point now where I try to text every pax their dropoff location before picking them up so that I won't get any bad rides.
> 
> I routinely get rides that take me way outside of the reward zone and/or away from home. Many times I have to dead mile 30 plus miles home or hope I can get a trip back on the way with Destination filter which doesn't always work
> 
> ...


If they dont answer me I turn on Lyft and let them cancel..screw them


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

ubernoob48193 said:


> I am convinced all the "omg that is so wrong" people here are either undercover cab drivers, uber employees, or old people who drive uber part time


Nothing like casing a wide net.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm one of those "old people driving part time".

I do it because I need to get out of the house when the wifey is being b1tchy. Also, it's ok beer money. Hell, I could make a sign and beg for a six pack or I could actually be out there talking to people, meeting people, etc.

Because I don't NEED this gig. And because I am so damn old that I don't really have a lot to lose, I have a kind of a 'don't give a chit' approach to life. I am the nicest guy you wanna meet - I'm also the biggest ashole you'll ever bump in to. Good news is ... its YOUR choice.

I carry that tude to the car. 

How much chit am I willing to eat for $8 an hour?
LoL. Not much.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> If they dont answer me I turn on Lyft and let them cancel..screw them


Can you see dropoff with Lyft?. If so I will sign up


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

I normally only say no to interstate trips. And yes I'll tell them to their face on how I wouldn't make a profit out of it. Some get angry, Some don't care.


----------



## BWC38 (Jun 25, 2016)

I need a real job


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

OP you need to learn to play their game by their rules, there are plenty of ways to find out passenger destinations through sheer social engineering, I suggest you read mentalist books to get an idea.

When passengers do not respond, let them know after the first text that you tried to get in contact with them... also a phone call allows a better manipulation of the desired outcome, as long as you are polite, passengers are understanding in 90% of the cases.

Use destination back and forward in really large mileage.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I'm pretty sure if you sext them, they will answer.


----------

